# Need ID on this CZ



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

OK, picked this up at a gun show over the weekend. I don't know much about it. The only markings are calber (7.62X39), serial (K XXXX), and Ceskaslovenska Zbrojovka AS Brno. There is also an engraving on the bottom of the barrel that I can't read (goes into forend) and I can't find a small enough spanner wrench to take the barrel off. Any help? Any one know if there is someone in NW Ohio that could?








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Let me know if you want to see a diff angle or a close up- I'll post one ASAP. This one has me curious.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

I can't match it to anything I can find. I suspect someone has cobbled this rifle together. The stock looks like it has a Mauser-type steel buttplate, and the buttstock looks like it has typical Mauser bolt disassembly/assembly and sling holes. Sorry I couldn't help.


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

rfawcs said:


> I suspect someone has cobbled this rifle together.


I was starting to think that myself, mainly because of the markings mostly hidden by the forend. Thanks for giving it a shot.


----------



## agoetz2005 (Oct 19, 2009)

I think you can still buy detachable magazines for mausers.


This thing looks weird. Why can't you pop the stock off instead of taking the barrel off to read the markings?


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

there's 3 screws holding everything together, two are flathead and came out with no problems, the third, I need a spanner wrench for. Looks to be only 2 pieces so this third screw is stopping me from reading the underside of the barrel. I'm not really worried about it anymore though. I like the way it looks and 7.62X39 is a fun round (it made my dad giggle like a kid again- even better). One more thing though, I thought the mag would have to fit the CZ receiver instead of the Mauser stock


----------

